# Hi from sunny GA



## GA_Native (Jan 4, 2010)

And it was 17 degrees in Atlanta this morning. 
I'm a new shooter but I've jumped in with both feet. Great sport, great people and this a great forum!
Mike


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to AT from one Ga boy to another!:welcomesign::welcomesign::welcomesign:


----------



## GA_Native (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks folks, I've learned a lot from browsing this forum for the past month!


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

*way to cold*

Welocome i'm a newbie here and from ga also. Atlanta seemed cold this am than it did in D'vill


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mike. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: fellow Georgian to AT and have Fun!

It was 19 down here this morning.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello from white and freezeing cold R.I.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

